# Nikon D5300: no AA filter, 1080p60, 3.2" LCD, Wi-Fi, GPS...



## xvnm (Oct 17, 2013)

You can all start complaining now about how Canon is lagging behind.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2013)

It sounds like a nice camera, expensive as well. It seems to be pushing the specs of the D7100. Canon still is pushing the video aspects with the 70D, and we will likely see a host of new bodies with their dual pixel sensor. At least, its something to differentiate the manufacturers. Having competing cameras nearly identical is not good. Sony seems serious about mirrorless, so there are three large companies with products that have real competition.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 17, 2013)

It's lot of camera for a really decent price. And it's small and light with a real enough viewfinder. Makes me have second thoughts about getting a Pentax K3...

I'm only gonna bide my time, and timing, to upgrade some d5100s to 5300s. the 5200 was certainly tempting so if the low ISO performance is as good or better, this 5300 is offering way more stuff I can actually use (GPS, WiFi, more battery life, 1080/60p video if I ever use it) at a comparable price point (that will eventually come down to about $650-700 b-o).


----------



## msatter (Oct 17, 2013)

I have colleague that was still asking me the past last years if there was a light Nikon SLR that had GPS. Finally I could give hem the good news and he told me he bought the D7100 two days ago.....

He really likes the D7100 as backup for his D3 and is think to get the D5300 in a few months for tips aboard.

Personally I like the concept of light and very COMPLETE camera and have my doubts to have a 24Mpixel on a APC sensor.

It is time Canon is launching new products that really differ from the predecessors and are really innovative.


----------

